# kde-4.5.1 , gnome-2.30 fail as SAMBA clients



## achix (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello,
i am having constant problem (i haven't managed yet to do it) to
authenticate against a protected non public share on a local samba server.

I can authenticate and browse ok with an old FreeBSD 6.1 with KDE 3.5 but 
not with my new 8.1 with the latest KDE or Gnome available.

Once the authentication (username/password) window appears, i give the credentials
and then keeps getting back asking for them again.

The behavior is the same with Gnome, Konqueror, Epiphany, Dolphin, Firefox3.6 

On the X console, i keep getting entries like:


```
X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
  Resource id:  0x120001a
X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
  Resource id:  0x120001a
kded(11999)/KPasswdServer KPasswdServer::checkAuthInfoAsync: User = "tututa" , W
indowId = 71303269
kded(11999)/KPasswdServer KPasswdServer::queryAuthInfoAsync: User = "tututa" , M
essage=  "Please enter authentication information for:
Server = 10.9.200.8
Share = private" , WindowId = 71303269
kded(11999)/KPasswdServer KPasswdServer::processRequest: User = "tututa" , Messa
ge = "Please enter authentication information for:
Server = 10.9.200.8
Share = private"
kded(11999)/KPasswdServer KPasswdServer::processRequest: auto retry!
kded(11999)/KPasswdServer KPasswdServer::checkAuthInfoAsync: User = "tututa" , W
indowId = 71303269
kded(11999)/KPasswdServer KPasswdServer::queryAuthInfoAsync: User = "tututa" , M
essage=  "Please enter authentication information for:
Server = 10.9.200.8
Share = private" , WindowId = 71303269
kded(11999)/KPasswdServer KPasswdServer::processRequest: User = "tututa" , Messa
ge = "Please enter authentication information for:
Server = 10.9.200.8
Share = private"
kded(11999)/KPasswdServer KPasswdServer::addAuthInfoItem: Updating AuthInfoConta
iner
X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
  Resource id:  0x12011ab
X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
```

i would like to submit a bug, but i am not sure where to.

one thing i might try is to run X without hald, dbus, which IMO at the moment look as buggy as hell, i am just keeping them for the sake of staying "modern".


----------



## achix (Sep 20, 2010)

Just to rephrase/refresh the thread.

Is there *anyone* here with a modern 8.1 FreeBSD being able to do proper authentication against a samba server? I'd like to know that.


----------

